# Chanting as a form of singing



## Romans922 (Nov 30, 2011)

Some say we can chant to sing, but it seems that it may be that chanting is not singing at all.

If true, those who chant in worship then would be taking a complete element out of worship, and adding a completely different one. 

Thoughts? Is chanting to be considered a type of singing, or altogether separate?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 30, 2011)

Can you give some support or definitions of the term from which to base any rejection of the idea that chanting is not properly singing?


Romans922 said:


> Thoughts? Is chanting to be considered a type of singing, or altogether separate?


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 30, 2011)

Not in particular, but I see in Scripture that songs/psalms were sung to melodies... That's really all I am going on. This is more of a "I am seeking information" more than 'this is my view'.


----------



## Philip (Nov 30, 2011)

Romans922 said:


> Not in particular, but I see in Scripture that songs/psalms were sung to melodies



Some forms of chant are melodic (for example, Anglican Chant and Byzantine Chant).


----------



## Jack K (Nov 30, 2011)

Some tonal languages don't really lend themselves to melodic singing if you want the words to still be understandable. So the first thing I'd say is that Christian singing ought to include meaningful, understandable content. This means some believers, in some cultures, might do well to chant.


----------

